# Games you are looking forward to



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

*Torchlight 2 *- I really wanna get my hands on this game, I've been waiting forever. I've played and completed the first one. The sequel is going to offer so much more at such a cheap price. This will be my replacement for Diablo 3.

*Final Fantasy Versus XIII* - God forbid this game ever being released. It was revealed all the way back in 2006. There hasn't been much information on it sadly. There were recent rumors that it was cancelled, but thankfully, they weren't true. If you haven't seen gameplay, you should check it out. Looks pretty awesome.

*Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs* - Finally a sequel! It's supposed to be released sometime in October I think? I'm so looking forward to it. I've played the first one and it gave me a good scare.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Beyond: Two Souls
The Last of Us
Borderlands 2
Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Steelfox (Nov 10, 2003)

Rome total war 2
Mechwarrior online
Elder scrolls online
The next grand theft auto that I can't remember the name of
Assassins creed 3 which might already be out. I haven't checked on it in a while
Splinter cell blacklist
Thief 4
I know there are more but I am drawing a blank on what they are


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

God Of War 
Resident Evil 6
Bioshock Infinite
Black Ops 2
Borderlands 2


What ever fps coming out.


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

Torchlight 2. I have it pre-ordered already.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Res 6
Bioshock infinite 
GTA 5
The newer fps shooters get, the more garbage they are.


----------



## Braaainns (May 17, 2012)

Resident Evil 6- possibly my favourite game series ever and this one looks awesome


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Glue said:


> It was pushed back to early 2013.


Noooooooooooo! D:


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

The next super smash bros game whenever it comes out.

Also GTA V


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

DmC- So I can laugh and bash ninja theory at how inferior their game is. 

Castlevania Lords of shadows

Tomb Raider


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

The Last Story (next month awww-yeah!!)
FF VS XIII (even though I don't own a PS3...wtf? yeah.)
Pandora's Tower
Final Fantasy Type 0 (no NA release planned D: )


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Tales of Xillia
Sleeping Dogs
The Last Guardian
Ni no Kuni
Zone of the Enders HD Collection
Okami HD
Beyond: Two Souls
The Last of Us


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

Tomb Raider
Halo 4
Watch Dogs
The Last of Us
Beyond: Two Souls


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

The Last of Us 
Gta 5
Devil may cry (When it goes cheap)
Sleeping Dogs (When it goes cheap)
Watch dogs (When it goes cheap/if it gets amazing reviews I'll get it for xmas)
Orcs must die 2 (Its out already but when it has a 75% off weekend )
Pokemon Black/White 2
Beyond (The trailer didn't make a must buy really but since Heavy Rain was so good I'm guessing it will be too).
Mists of Pandaria also.

Luckily there aren't any Ea games so I won't have to wait over a year/two for a price drop.

+I forgot about Fighting Is Magic


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Talgonite said:


> Final Fantasy Type 0 (no NA release planned D: )


I forgot all about this game! There has been no news or anything. I hope it's released in america for the vita =D


----------



## kapa (Dec 31, 2011)

Torchlight 2
Guild Wars 2
Borderlands 2
Darksiders 2


----------



## Michael91 (Dec 7, 2011)

Since I’ve been extremely frugal lately, I guess the games I’m looking forward to most are a couple of free online games. The creator of the Mardek flash games is making a Pokemon like game called Miasmon, and there’s a fan game Mother 4 that looks really interesting. I have no idea when either of them will be out though.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

God of War Ascension!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But I do want to add that I hope they leave the battle system as it is. I know it has been used since the first God of War game, but hey, if it ain't broke, don't fix it! 

Edit:
And as a hypothetical, since the first two Ninja Gaiden games were remade about a thousand times. I would like to see a remake of Ninja Gaiden 3. Remade into what it should have been. Those who are Ninja Gaiden fans know what I mean.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Tibble said:


> I forgot all about this game! There has been no news or anything. I hope it's released in america for the vita =D


Hell yeah it looks super sweet!

I lurk the GameFAQs boards and there are rumors of voice actors having potentially voiced the game, but it's all just rumors. :/

Still though if it comes here I will be so happy, it has a lot of FFVIII elements in it which make me nostalgic.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Oddly enough, I'm sort of looking forward to Injustice: Gods Among Us.

I don't normally dig fighting games, but this one lets you play as Solomon Grundy. And I'll bet there's a Bizarro palette swap for Superman. I'll probably buy it and get tired of it almost instantly, but still...Solomon Grundy...


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

That beyond two souls game looks pretty dank.
The last guardian, if that's ever coming out.
And resi 6.


----------



## WolfehJ (Oct 13, 2011)

guild wars 2,
bioshock infinite


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

No idea. There's so much stuff coming out that I have no idea what to look forward to.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> Star Wars: 1313
> Bioshock Infinite
> The Last Guardian
> Resident Evil 6
> ...


The second one.


----------



## targetbuddy (Jul 31, 2012)

I try not to get my hopes up too much, but I've heard recent news about voice acting for Half-Life 3 and it's REALLY hard not to get excited!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Right now I am looking forward to playing Rayman Origins. Just snagged a new copy for $11.00 thanks to Walmart. I don't think I've ever seen a game sell for that low before, but whatevs


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Halo 4
The walking dead FPS
GTA 5


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Assassin's Creed III
Dishonored (anyone else looking forward to this?)
Hitman: Absolution
Splinter Cell: Blacklist
Tomb Raider
Transformers: Fall of Cybertron


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

18andLife said:


> Assassin's Creed III
> Dishonored (anyone else looking forward to this?)
> Hitman: Absolution
> Splinter Cell: Blacklist
> ...


Yeah, Dishono(u)red looks like it might be good. Although the trailer I saw only showed a whole load of throat slashing; so not really much to go on there lol.

Also looking forward to much of what's already been said:

South Park: Stick of Truth
Bioshock infinity
Borderlands 2
Assassin's Creed 3
The Last Guardian 
Hitman

The Splinter Cell trailer I watched disappointing me; it looked like Sam Fisher was pretending to be Ezio. It also looked suspiciously like a generic cover based shooter.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

assassins creed 3
nhl 13


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

Medal of Honor: Warfighter
Assassin's Creed III
Resident Evil 6
Transformers: Fall of Cybertron
Borderlands 2


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Splinter Cell: Black List
Borderlands 2
Resident Evil 6
GTA V


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

-Sleeping Dogs -Borderlands 2 -Hitman


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Hitman Absolution, although i'm pretty mad they dropped 47's voice actor from all of the previous games for apparently no reason while replacing him with someone who doesn't suit the character at all. Oh well, I loved the previous games so i'm interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Day Z comes out this week in my country  !


----------



## Bluefont (Feb 12, 2012)

jJoe said:


> The Last of Us
> Watch dogs (When it goes cheap/if it gets amazing reviews I'll get it for xmas)
> Pokemon Black/White 2


I'm excited for these games too!!! 
But mostly for pokemon Black/White 2.
What do you want you team and starter to be this time?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Bluefont said:


> I'm excited for these games too!!!
> But mostly for pokemon Black/White 2.
> What do you want you team and starter to be this time?


II started with Samurott when I done it in Japanese then Serperior in the English version but I don't like the fire starter (can't remember name) so I'm undecided. I might try it without using my starter or trade over a old one. I've only played pokemn black so there will probably be a few white exclusives in my team.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

Rise of the Triad (The Remake)

(Not that I would be able to play it anyway, since my PC is pretty old.)


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Borderlands 2 
Darksiders 2 
Bioshock Infinite


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I looking forward to GTA V and Metal Gear Rising. I hope the rumors are true about Metal Gear Solid 5.


----------



## targetbuddy (Jul 31, 2012)

PumpkinSeed said:


> I looking forward to GTA V and Metal Gear Rising. I hope the rumors are true about Metal Gear Solid 5.


No, Kojima said he wasn't doing any more metal gear solid games.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 2, 2012)

The Last of Us
Playstation AllStars Battle Royale 
God of War 
Metal Gear Revengence 

Omg! So much violence. Also interested in real games in the Wii U launch window.


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

The NEW SimCity coming out Feb. 2013.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

targetbuddy said:


> No, Kojima said he wasn't doing any more metal gear solid games.


Just because he said _he _wasn't going to do anymore Metal Gear games doesn't mean the series isn't going to continue. Kojima has been trying to pass the series off to other staff members for years, but he always gets called back into doing it. It's pretty much inevitable that they are going to make more Metal Gear Solid games, or at least Metal Gear games, since the franchise is so popular, even without Kojima's direction. They are already doing it with Rising.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Speaking of Metal Gear Rising, it looks pretty fun. I like Raiden as a character and I'm glad to see he's staring in another game. I saw the E3 demo and I want to check the game out for myself so I can slash that Gekko to bits.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I also think its Kojima's way of creating hype for the game series saying he's no longer going to do it. And somehow comes back on board. Kind of like the Rolling Stones saying this is their last tour and they come back. I think there will be a MGS 5 cause in the last video I saw of Kojima talking about Metal Gear Rising. He was tinkering with the idea of doing MGS5 but the back story to the Boss and the Cobra Unit's victory in WWII.


----------



## targetbuddy (Jul 31, 2012)

YEEEE I just found out that Notch is going to be funding the production of Psychonauts 2!! I wish *I* had enough money that I could casually throw $13 million at whatever game sequel I want...


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

sleeping dogs coming out this tuesday


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

None that catch my interest 

Really just waiting on news of the ps4/xbox720 maybe it'll get me back into gaming 

(All I play is bf3)


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

The Last of Us and Beyond (obviously lol)

I just need to buy a ps3 so I can play them when they're released.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts 3 (been waiting on this forever)
Guild Wars 2 (14 more days!)


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch

A Level-5- and Studio Ghibli-developed RPG? Sign me up!


----------



## BluePill (Aug 7, 2012)

Waiting for gw2. Already made the schedule for the next year of my life. work/school/gw2


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Bioshock Infinite
Watch Dogs
Borderlands 2
Black Ops 2
The last of us
Beyond: Two souls..


----------



## unkown (Aug 23, 2012)

Guild wars 2 bishockinfinite


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

GTA V
SimCity 5 (or is it 6?)
All upcoming expansions for The Sims 3


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

FIFA 13
GTA V
Dragon Age 3
Watch Dogs
Beyond Two Souls
Dishonered 
LEGO Lord of the Rings
Ratchet & Clank Q-Force 

Just off the top of my head


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

GTA V
Bioshock infinite 
Need for speed
Resident evil


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

_Persona 5_ and _Doom 4_, but I'm going to be waiting a little while...


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Rock Band Blitz comes out for download today on PSN and tomorrow for XBLA. Massive want.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Black ops 2, I'm only interested in zombies


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

You can add Star Wars 1313 to my list. It looks completely awesome


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

blakeyz said:


> Need for speed
> Resident evil


_The Need for Speed_ came out like, eighteen years ago, and _Resident Evil_ came out sixteen years ago...

You can probably find them at a farmer's market, or online fairly cheap.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

Ah probly alot more than I'll actually buy, but:

For WiiU:
ZombiU
Nintendo Land
Pikmin 3
New Super Mario Bros U

For Xbox 360:
Elder Scrolls: Online
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2
Crysis 3
Sim City
Watchdogs
South Park: Stick of Truth
The Cave
Retro City Rampage
Mark of the Ninja
Assassins Creed 3
Deadpool
Dishonored
Bioshock Infinite
GTA V
Hitman Absolution
Tomb Raider


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Basically the only game I really care about this year is Resident Evil 6, especially now because playing Resident Evil 5 for the first time has put me in a Resident Evil mood. If I had the time, I'd marathon the entire Resident Evil series, but I'll save that for another time. I still have to try to get an A rank on Resident Evil 2 and 3.


----------



## Lose (Aug 29, 2012)

Metal Gear Rising!


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Wwe 13
gta 5


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zero. Hah! I beat y'all to it!

Well I'll at least be looking forward to hearing more about it because details are a bit vague at the moment. But it seems interesting.


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Assassins Creed 3*


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

brandini734 said:


> *Assassins Creed 3*


This.

And Nike+ which will be released the same day.


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

Halo 4
NHL 13
PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale
Injustice: Gods Among Us
Dead or Alive 5

just to name a few


----------



## theintrovertedgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

Gta V
Halo 4
Black ops 2
Resident evil 6
Super mario bros. U

mostly gta 5 cause i love gta


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Rome 2 Total War. Hoping it's not as buggy as ETW and hopefully they can manage to improve the Battle AI a bit.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Starcraft 2 - Heart of the Swarm


----------



## Xenidia (Aug 4, 2012)

Elder Scrolls online


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Borderlands 2 in about 2 weeks! :')


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Hitman Absolution
Dead Space 3
Lost Planet 3


----------



## derrickrose (Mar 26, 2011)

NBA 2K13
Assasins Creed III
GTA V

damn this things makes my anxiety worse! lol


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Two indie adventure games called _Bracken Tor_ and _The Last Crown_.

And always, _always_ either Half Life 2 Ep. 3 or Half Life 3.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm also really looking forward to Metal Gear Rising. It's funny how the original Platinum Games trailer made the gameplay look so underwhelming, yet the E3 demo looked so much better that I actually got excited for the game. Maybe they improved a lot of things since the trailer.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Worms Revolution


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Halo 4, rtw 2,


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I _was_ looking forward to Zombi U, but I just found out the shooting controls are just like every other dual-thumbstick shooter out there. Sigh. No thanks. Don't get me wrong, I'm primarily a console gamer, but I _hate_ console first-person shooters.


----------



## Lostsoulswander (Sep 27, 2012)

GTA 5
Watch Dogs


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Assassins creed revelations
AC3
GTA 5

Pretty much it.


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Planetside 2, but I'm a closed beta tester already (and I was an alpha tester), so I look forward every day to a new patch/hotfix 

Guild Wars 2 is the only thing I'm looking forward to then.

I haven't checked out Elder Scrolls Online yet.



Ramon said:


> None that catch my interest
> 
> Really just waiting on news of the ps4/xbox720 maybe it'll get me back into gaming
> 
> (All I play is bf3)


If that's all you play, you'd be interested in Planetside 2, also if you have a PC that can handle it.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pokémon Black & White 2 - comes out 12th October in England *le sigh* been waiting ages for it.

Persona 4: Arena - it came out today on Amazon but it'll probably be ages before I can afford to buy it for myself >< need to get it my boyfriend for his birthday soon though.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

NiGHTS into Dreams ...


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

There are many upcoming games which I'm sure will be good, but the ones I'm looking forward to the most are those which seem different from the typical games that come out:

- Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed
- Beyond: Two Souls
- Ni no Kuni

And very much looking forward to seeing more Wii U games and next gen Xbox + Playstation.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Assassin's Creed III
Bioshock Infinite

I haven't been a gamer for years, but that will soon change when I get my hands on these^


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

path of exile!!!
currently in closed beta, open beta and full release is going to be insaneeee!!


----------



## Adorn (Sep 28, 2012)

Watch Dogs
The last of us
Beyond: Two souls
Amnesia a machine for pigs
GTA 5


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Natural Selection 2


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

For me its Dead Space3, Crysis 3, Overstrike/Fuse, and Tom Clancys Splinter Cell Blacklist.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

MOH warfighter. MOH 2010 is like the only game I play on ps3 right now. Stoked for the new one.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm waiting for Phantasy Star Online 2 to be released in the states. I loved PSO for GameCube.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

dishonoured looks good


----------



## Monnet (Sep 17, 2010)

- Heart of the Swarm
- Simcity

I haven't bought a new game in almost two years. I look forward to killing a few weeks with these.


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

Assassins Creed 3
and black ops


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

The Rise Of The Triad remake.

http://riseofthetriad.net/


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

The Getaway 3


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Splinter Cell: Blacklist comes out next week, anyone else getting it?


----------

